# Rock N Roll Love Story



## Deejo

Often find it disheartening that what constantly makes the news, is bad news.

The really great stuff? Apparently that doesn't put eyes on the screen or page.

Glad someone acknowledged this pair. And I've been a huge fan of hers since I first saw her on Don Kirshner's Rock Concert in 1980.

Pat Benatar And Neil Giraldo: Star-Crossed Lovers, Partners For More Than 30 Years | And The Winner Is... (NEW) - Yahoo! Music


----------



## Caribbean Man

I did't even know that she was married!

Wow!

THIRTY YEARS!

" Love Is a Battlefield " was one of my favorites.
When she released that song I was just a teen!

But seriously, I think maybe because they are both involved in music and actually work together it contributed to their success.

I know a few couples who worked together in either the same business or the same profession ,like my former school teacher who got married when I was about 8 years old , to another teacher in my school. Today, they are STILL happily married! 
As a matter of fact, their sons are also teachers and married.

So I'm thinking probably because these couples share each other's passion every day of their life , it kept them together.

Maybe I'm wrong, or maybe I'm right.

Anyway , my wife and I both work together in our own business...
So I hope I'm right for our sakes!

Ha ha !


----------



## BjornFree

Successful long term relationships don't really make for good gossip do they?

One other pair I can think of were Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward.


----------



## heavensangel

Yes, it's definitely unfortunate that most Americans want to hear the smut vs good. Could it be that hearing the garbage in others' lives makes them feel better about their own. 

I often wonder how authentic some of the 'incidents' celebrities get into are as they're typically reported @ or around the same time they have a new movie coming out. Maybe under the premise.....'negative publicity' is free marketing. Once the movie's premiered and 'off the charts', you don't hear so much about them until the next one. The sad part is......it works for most.


----------



## Coffee Amore

BjornFree said:


> Successful long term relationships don't really make for good gossip do they?
> 
> One other pair I can think of were Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward.


Except Paul Newman cheated on his first wife with whom he had three children when he had an affair with Joanne Woodward. Paul said in an interview that his biggest regret was that infidelity. I think he's one of the rare few whose affair turned into a long-lasting marriage. 
'I'm guilty as hell - and I'll carry it with me for ever': Paul Newman's marriage secrets revealed | Mail Online


----------



## BjornFree

Coffee Amore said:


> Except Paul Newman cheated on his first wife with whom he had three children when he had an affair with Joanne Woodward. Paul said in an interview that his biggest regret was that infidelity. I think he's one of the rare few whose affair turned into a long-lasting marriage.
> 'I'm guilty as hell - and I'll carry it with me for ever': Paul Newman's marriage secrets revealed | Mail Online


Oopsie.


----------



## Deejo

I have stated previously, I have several friends in committed marriages for 10+ years that all started as affairs.

Infidelity is never a great place to start, or end a relationship. But I do not believe that the act, as ugly as it is, defines who you are.

But I am a sucker for an honest to goodness love story.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Deejo said:


> I have stated previously, I have several friends in committed marriages for 10+ years that all started as affairs.
> 
> Infidelity is never a great place to start, or end a relationship. But I do not believe that the act, as ugly as it is, defines who you are.
> 
> But I am a sucker for an honest to goodness love story.


I know one woman who's married to a guy for quite sometime.
He was her affairs partner .
Her first husband was and alcoholic and physically abusive.
When she left her husband, she moved in with this guy.
He took care of her daughters and her .

Today [ about 20 yrs later] they are still married.
Her two daughters are also married.


----------

